# Hows the flounder bite after dark??



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying my luck jigging for some flounder tonight just off the beach. Last time we used spro jigs and gulp shrimp very effectively. My question is have any of you had luck fishing for flounder after dark with artificials with any success?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The only way I've ever caught them after dark is with a Gig!! I guess it's possible but I've never heard of anyone really targeting them at night with artificial.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a spot in p cola where I catch them at night. It has light on the side of a building that lights up the water next to a rock wall that drops into deep water. I found it speck fishing. It's the only place I regularly catch them at night. I have caught them fishing dock lights but not very often.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish at night for them around the deeper docks in the fall and do quite well. They eat at night but I don't know that it's any better or worse than the day.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i have caught my limit in flounder several times fishing at night.. jst need to fish somewhere there is some light on the water


----------

